# Incra Table and Positioner



## Buckyoneshot (Apr 14, 2013)

I've been working this week on setting up an Incra 25" Positioner on a 43"x27" table with the Incra Master Lift II, I believe. There are a couple of things that I just can't figure out or seem to a little "off".
The first is that the table is not long enough to securely mount the Incra base fully on the table. It ended up only with only a couple of inches of the base on the table and the remainder hanging over the edge. Doesn't seem right. I installed a larger one on my table saw and it fit perfectly but it also came with rails so the table length was not an issue. 
The second issue was with the leveling screws installed in the cut out for the lift on the table top. When they were screw down completely, it wasn't quite far enough. Close, but off almost the thickness of a playing card. I removed each one and with a correctly sized Forstner bit drilled the screw hole a little deeper. Now the lift fits perfectly. For the money and the number of these they make, one would think it would work better with no modifications required. 
The photos show what I'm working with. I'm in the process of building a cabinet in the router table.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Buckyoneshot said:


> I've been working this week on setting up an Incra 25" Positioner on a 43"x27" table with the Incra Master Lift II, I believe. There are a couple of things that I just can't figure out or seem to a little "off".
> The first is that the table is not long enough to securely mount the Incra base fully on the table. It ended up only with only a couple of inches of the base on the table and the remainder hanging over the edge. Doesn't seem right. I installed a larger one on my table saw and it fit perfectly but it also came with rails so the table length was not an issue.
> The second issue was with the leveling screws installed in the cut out for the lift on the table top. When they were screw down completely, it wasn't quite far enough. Close, but off almost the thickness of a playing card. I removed each one and with a correctly sized Forstner bit drilled the screw hole a little deeper. Now the lift fits perfectly. For the money and the number of these they make, one would think it would work better with no modifications required.
> The photos show what I'm working with. I'm in the process of building a cabinet in the router table.


Don, if that is an Incra table top, it is predrilled for mounting the LS base? Just use those holes. Woodpeckers sells a 53" table to give you the full range of the LS25.
You will not have the full range with a 43" table, sorry. That is rarely a problem unless you are routing really wide boards.

Woodpeckers Router Table - 32 x 53


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Included with the instructions for Incra Original Incremental Positioning Jig is a diagram for attaching an extension piece to the table if your table is too short. So Incra do realize this may be an issue on some tables.

I don't have access to a scanner to show....Sorry.


----------



## Buckyoneshot (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Duane and James - It's good to know I'm not totally crazy. The top is just too short to get maximum usage out of the positioner. But, thinking back over my history of router usage, there have been very few times I've needed this space. Most of my routing is edge routing but I can see it would be handy for dados in cabinets which can also be done on a saw. I just assumed that if they were selling the top and positioner together, they would be correctly sized. I do have the instructions for adding an extension, but space in my shop is at a premium right now and will probably just leave it as is. Thanks again for your comments. Don


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I know Duane gave you the answer, but here's the listing from the Incremental site:


This 27" x 43" Offset Router Table is our widest top and is similar in depth to most table saws for more work surface front-to-rear. This table allows full capacity on the LS 17 Systems. _With the LS25 Systems, this table allows 19" capacity between the router centerline and the fence with the positioner's base mounted inside the table's edge, and allows full capacity with the base overhanging the right-hand edge. _Pre-drilled for the LS positioners; includes an aluminum MagnaLock router mounting plate and a preinstalled aluminum miter channel. 

I didn't look at the Incra manuals, but i'd be surprised if this is not addressed there also. Sounds like you could overhang if you wanted/needed the full 25" at times. 

earl


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

If you want full capacity then the base will overhang by about 5 inches. You need 4 inches of the base secured to the table.

It's in the manual.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Page 4 of this manual.....


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

Don,
You should call Incra tech support about the leveling screws not seating deep enough to level the top of the plate with the table top. That doesn't sound right. I have the same Incra offset table with the Incra Mast-r-lift II installed as well. I had no issues leveling the plate to the table top on mine. I actually can screw it down below the table top.
Their customer support and tech support are top notch.
I went with the LS-17 Supersystem as I didn't expect the need for the 25" system. Five years and haven't ever needed the extra depth. I did know at the time I purchased the system that their table limited the fence depth of the LS-25 to 19" unless you added a blocking extension. For your needs, use it with the existing mounting holes in the table. If you find you need the extra depth, add the 4" blocking to the back of the table.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

I'm really glad to have found this thread. I am looking into the Incra positioner system and was wondering about the difference of the 2. I am now sure the 17 would be right for what I do. So when the time comes I can order the LS-17. Thank you all for posting this information.


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm also looking at the Incra LS 17 and 25. I appreciate reading this thread; it's been helpful. Since the cost of the of LS 25 is $30 more than the LS 17, I'll go with the LS 25. One thing I discovered is that Woodpecker makes a 32"x53" table pre-drilled/routed to accomodate the Incra LS 25.

Regarding the leveling screws, I would call Incra tech support. Modifying any component could void the warranty. Besides the stuff is brand new and is engineered to be right, so it should work out of the box.

I would love to see more pictures of the build. Looking very nice.

Do you think the router table top is sufficiently rigid? How stable is the stand?


----------



## Buckyoneshot (Apr 14, 2013)

DoItMyselfToo said:


> I'm also looking at the Incra LS 17 and 25. I appreciate reading this thread; it's been helpful. Since the cost of the of LS 25 is $30 more than the LS 17, I'll go with the LS 25. One thing I discovered is that Woodpecker makes a 32"x53" table pre-drilled/routed to accomodate the Incra LS 25.
> 
> Regarding the leveling screws, I would call Incra tech support. Modifying any component could void the warranty. Besides the stuff is brand new and is engineered to be right, so it should work out of the box.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments. I posted some photos of the finished products under the "Show us pictures of your router table" or words to that effect today. Regarding the rigidity of the top - yes, very rigid as well as the stand. Once the cabinet was installed in the stand, it is now rock solid. Bit of a chore getting it all squared up using the sliding bolt/nut system in the aluminum uprights but I'm pretty sure I made more work for myself than was necessary. If you cut the plywood sides and facing square, it automatically will square up - which didn't occur to me in the middle of the battle. Because I put a shelf in the cabinet, I cut dado's on the insides of each of the sides and facing which meant I had to take the stand partially apart numerous time. I got pretty good at holding the nut in the channel with a modified chopstick so I could start the screw into it. 
Don


----------



## Gordon L. Johnson (Nov 17, 2010)

I just bought the complete Incra LS 17 system with the 27x43 table and the stand.
I also got the Incra Master Lift II for my PC 7518. 
Couldn't be happier. 
The stand is very substantial, especially when I slipped in some 1/2" Baltic Birch plywood on 3 sides and made an oak face frame for the front to fit the drawers and router box.
The table is of excellent quality and the Master Lift fit it perfectly.
The Incra Fence is just way cool..........Never again with the tap,measure,tap method.


----------



## picardn (Dec 22, 2014)

*Ls-17 drags*

I recently purchased the Ls-17 and their router table. After assembly While moving the positioner in and out, I noticed that the fence drags on the table top scratching it. When the positioner is out 8" its fine But as I move it out further it begins to drag on the table and I have to lift it up to move it towards the router itself. Is this normal?

Mike.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

The fence should actually drag as you don't want any clearance under the fence for thin stock to get trapped in.

It doesn't drag initially because the Positioner is holding it up off the table ever so slightly but once you extend the fence gravity takes over.

Does it not have UHMW strips to stick underneath?


----------



## festooless (Oct 14, 2014)

I experience the dragging as well. This seems a bit unusual for such a precisely manufactured item . But I guess as with all engineering it involves compromises. The base is being asked to support a substantial weight when the fence is furthest from the base. 

It can be made not to drag if the bolts are tightened when the base is in the open position and a couple of thin washers are placed under the fence before the tightening. Problem with this is when the base is placed in the lock position it lifts the fence another 2 - 3 mm off the table.

I'm thinking of finding some very thin felt like material to stick to the fence where it makes contact with the table.

It strikes me that the base can be positioned at any distance from the router provided it is enough to work with the length of the slide in templates , and the width of the timber being routed. That recommended by Incra is the maximum.

For prospective buyers I would recommend unless the intention is to rout frequently at some distance from the fence to go for the shortest LS Positioner.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

picardn said:


> I recently purchased the Ls-17 and their router table. After assembly While moving the positioner in and out, I noticed that the fence drags on the table top scratching it. When the positioner is out 8" its fine But as I move it out further it begins to drag on the table and I have to lift it up to move it towards the router itself. Is this normal?
> 
> Mike.


I think that you can make some adjustment with the bolts that hold the fence to the carriage. You can set the fence so that just barely comes into contact with the table without scratching it, Might take a little bit of fiddleling with to get it the way want it.

With bolts loose, use some shim, washer will work. and set them between the table and the fence with fence extended, then tighten the four bolts, give it a try, if you're happy with the resulls try a differenct shimming arrangement. While you do this keep checking to keep the fence square with the table, this is done by shimming the flanges on the carriage where the bolts attach the fence to the carriage. Once you get these two issues to you satisfaction you will have sweet set up. Let us know how it turns out for you.

Jerry B.


----------



## picardn (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys, I will work on this over the weekend. I will check to see if the fence has any thin uhmw underneath. If not I think I have some in the shop. Also, I will try to spend some extra time adjusting where the fence attaches to the positioner.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Very helpful thread here. My awesome wife got me an LS25SYS for xmas. (she's a keeper!)

As such I'm going to build a new table to accommodate the LS but also want to have a hinged router table top for easy access to the router. I'm wondering if that is simply not possible. Certainly is a challenge. Any ideas or thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Very helpful thread here. My awesome wife got me an LS25SYS for xmas. (she's a keeper!)
> 
> As such I'm going to build a new table to accommodate the LS but also want to have a hinged router table top for easy access to the router. I'm wondering if that is simply not possible. Certainly is a challenge. Any ideas or thoughts greatly appreciated.


Hi Phil
Due to the bulk of the ls25 positioner and fence,I would suggest accessing your router
By using a plate. You can simply lift the plate up and out for access
There are many types of plates avaliable.If you are using a heavy router you may want to consider a aluminum one.
P.s.Did you mean the Incra or the wife is a keeper,lol
Sure they both are!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks, Al. I guess they both are keepers. I know the wife is!

I've drawn up plans for a new table that will fit the LS25. The top is a whopping 26.5"x48" but I'm going to give the hinge a try. Looking at adding some stiffening under the top as I'm a little concerned about racking. I may widen (er, deepen) the top to 30" though the Incra tops are 26". It looks like the bulk of the positioner will be reasonably balanced. Given that repeatable positioning is the LS's raison d'etre, moving the fence for balance during bit change shouldn't be a problem. 

I'm also thinking about a split top with the right side where the LS mounts being fixed and the left being hinged. Big problem with that is getting the two sides reasonably coplanar.

If it doesn't work well, I can always convert to fixed with a traditional insert plate.

PS, I'll be using a router lift like Al Thayer's. It doesn't mount to the top.


----------



## festooless (Oct 14, 2014)

You could make it out of a solid core door , fit four hinges , two for the right two for the left .And then like the magician ,when its all done, saw the thing in half. 

If I had to take a pessimistic view I wouldn't do it . Imagine what a gust of wind could do with the left side raised. It falls mercilessly ,guillotine like, on the LS positioner arm and fence at full stretch. 

Once you start to use it you will be overawed by its abilities.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm also thinking about a split top with the right side where the LS mounts being fixed and the left being hinged. Big problem with that is getting the two sides reasonably coplanar.

If it doesn't work well, I can always convert to fixed with a traditional insert plate.

PS, I'll be using a router lift like Al Thayer's. It doesn't mount to the top.[/QUOTE]. 
sounds like a plan.if the hinge is about half way,chances are it will almost always be behind the fence,plus with the top resting on the cabinet frame it should be reasonably 
Coplaner.
Keep us updated


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

festooless said:


> You could make it out of a solid core door , fit four hinges , two for the right two for the left .And then like the magician ,when its all done, saw the thing in half.
> 
> If I had to take a pessimistic view I wouldn't do it . Imagine what a gust of wind could do with the left side raised. It falls mercilessly ,guillotine like, on the LS positioner arm and fence at full stretch.
> 
> Once you start to use it you will be overawed by its abilities.


Gotta watch for those typhoons in the shop! 

Yeah, I thought about doing something similar though using 2 piano hinges. I think the positioner would be moved to the side when lifting the left side so that gust of wind would probably be harmless. Likely more danger of getting fingers caught.

By the way, since the router doesn't hang from the top, I don't need to make it super strong.


----------

